# Bowtech Guardian cabel and string length



## radmcg (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok I have just spent 3 hours changing my strings on my guardian to a new set of rock solid strings. I ordered factory spec strings 56 11/16 string and 38 1/4 cables. I have a 2007 guardian by the way. I have always had my ATA a little over spec 34'' BH fine. It is the best bow I have ever owned. I have gotten rid of mathews and ross bows to shoot this. My problem I put the new strings on and the bow would not draw. Measured my old set they are 381/2 + on the cables and 57" on the string. I understand some stretch but at least the bow shot well. I just changed the strings because of a frayed serving on the string loop end. The cams where timed fine at least to start a quarter under the hooks. I tried taking all the twist out putting twist in the string and then the cables. Nothing seems to help. What am I doing wrong? I have checked and rechecked cable and string pathway. The string will draw but will not get anywhere near allowing the cams to roll over. It appears the cables are indead to short. What cable size should I order? My local dealer while a nice guy doesn't even stock strings. Am I missing something else?
AHA (Very frustrated at this point)
Rad


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

The String and Cable measurements are the same as what I have been told. I sure don't know how to fix that problem.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

You must have the cables routed wrong can you take a picture of the cams where the cables connect


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Guardian*

Here ya go!

Route that cable end over the top of that lobe and follow the arrows stamped on the cam

I'm pretty sure from the nature of the problem you don't have this correct

Send a pic on this thread and I'll help you out if this doesn't cure the problem


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

Like others above have said I'm sure you have something attached in the wrong place or going in the wrong direction.

A tip for next time you change the string/cables. I always take a picture of the cams before I take off the old string/cable if I have my digital camera handy or if not make a quick sketch of where the strings and cables go. For guys that do it every day I'm sure it is second nature, but for guys like me that change a string/cable once a year or so it is not second nature as to where everything attaches.


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

you definitely have one of the cables routed wrong...possibly the string...post a pic...we can help..


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

the guardian i had last year i put a string and cables on it and it took me forever to get it routed right...was a maze with no directions...i finally got it but it was really a pain to do


----------

